# Interesting Aquariums



## Tabatha

Practical Fishkeeping is one of my favorite magazines albeit expensive at around $12.00 an issue.

On their website, they featured a new aquarium by Reef One, the biOrb, it's so new it's not on their website yet.










They have another interesting aquarium call the biUbe:










Don't let the images fool you, these aquariums are larger than you might think. The biUbe is 9 gallons and the biOrb is available in 6.5, 12 and 16 gallons.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Nice, these actually looks pretty good, and it looks like they actually put some though into the well being of the fish as well. The dimension is kind of quirky, but it quite decorative as well. I wonder how effective are their Marine kits.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha

They're only quirky in size to us because they actually build them in liters.


----------



## Darkblade48

Tabatha said:


> They're only quirky in size to us because they actually build them in liters.


We live in Canada, the SI unit of volume should be litres


----------



## Tabatha

Yes, the volumes were in liters, I just roughly translated them.


----------



## Shattered

Those are very nice looking. When I was at Sick kids last week, I saw something similar to the "tube" version. Mind you it was 8' tall and only had fake fish in it.


----------



## kweenshaker

petsmart has had those for some time now, although the biorb that i've seen is more of a round ball than the one you posted. I like the latter much better though....neat modern spin on aquaria!


----------



## Tabatha

kweenshaker said:


> petsmart has had those for some time now, although the biorb that i've seen is more of a round ball than the one you posted. I like the latter much better though....neat modern spin on aquaria!


Did it have the filter and lights built in? I like the BiOrb better than the BiUbe. 
Either one would mike a nice desk top aquarium although aquascaping and cleaning might be a bit difficult.


----------



## Tabatha

Shattered said:


> Those are very nice looking. When I was at Sick kids last week, I saw something similar to the "tube" version. Mind you it was 8' tall and only had fake fish in it.


I have a friend who works at Sick Kids, I'm surprised she hasn't mentioned it to me yet but it may be b/c of the fake fish.


----------



## Shattered

Tabatha said:


> I have a friend who works at Sick Kids, I'm surprised she hasn't mentioned it to me yet but it may be b/c of the fake fish.


It's in the waiting room for the plastic surgeon dept, if that means anything.


----------



## Tabatha

My friend works in radiology.


----------



## twoheadedfish

those are very cool tanks. do want!


----------

